# Lensrentals launches the Lensrentals Pitch Contest



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2021)

> Lensrentals has launched the Lensrentals Pitch Contest for filmmakers.
> From Lensrentals
> This year, we want to celebrate filmmakers who worked hard despite everything to make their dreams come true. Even short films take an immense amount of time, planning, and money, so we want to help make your vision a reality. And so, we’re so excited to announce our pitch contest, where you have a chance to win a $2000 Lensrentals.com credit, $1000 cash, and plenty of other prizes to help make your vision a reality.
> How It Works
> We’re looking for those who want to make a short film (5-7 minutes) with their original idea and execution – and all we’d need from you is your pitch. The contest runs from December 28th, 2020, until January 29th, 2021, where you have the opportunity to submit a script and video pitch of your idea to our...



Continue reading...


----------

